# Nec Tabs!!!



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Are NEC book tabs allowed when you take the license exam?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Elephante said:


> Are NEC book tabs allowed when you take the license exam?


It depends where you're taking it . In New Jersey for example , you can't bring your own NEC to the test . They supply everyone with the code book . Some are tabbed , some aren't . The one I had was tabbed with folder tabs and had way too many to really help . Guys I know out in post it removable tabs if their books had none before the test . Not sure you'd have enough time before the test to install the actual NFPA tabs though The index and table of contents are your biggest ally for the exam anyway . I find the tabs can actually get in the way more than help at times . Good luck !


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Drum...depends where you're taking the test... in NYC no book is allowed at all. From what I've gathered traveling around the country...no...you cannot bring a "tabbed" book or a book that's been altered in any way to a licensing exam.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> I agree with Drum...depends where you're taking the test... in NYC no book is allowed at all. From what I've gathered traveling around the country...no...you cannot bring a "tabbed" book or a book that's been altered in any way to a licensing exam.


That's insane to me that it's still a closed book test there ! Not saying it's not doable , but definitely adds a degree of difficulty that other states don't have ! Hats off to anyone who possesses a NY license ! You worked hard for that !


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah...it's ridiculously hard. NYC, LA and Chicago are rumored to have the three hardest Masters Tests in the country.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

We are allowed tabbed code books in WI.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

In ga we can use the nec with tabs . I got mine from Tom Henry .


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Yeah...it's ridiculously hard. NYC, LA and Chicago are rumored to have the three hardest Masters Tests in the country.


There is no master's exam in LA. Just the Ca.State Test.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Depends on the testing agency. PSI... no tabs.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

We provide the code books for our tests. You are not permitted to bring your own.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

big2bird said:


> There is no master's exam in LA. Just the Ca.State Test.


Sorry, I meant the State Exam...it was early. LOL


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Tom Henry has nice tabs...so does the guy from Kansas...I can't remember this name. But his are different.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Depends on the testing agency. PSI... no tabs.


It depends on the jurisdiction - Not PSI. PSI enforces the rules mandated by the jurisdiction you are testing for.
Maryland State Test allows Tabs, underlining, and Highlighting in your NEC. Those Mike Holt , IAEI ,& Tom Henry type tabs are acceptable

From the PSI website for Maryland Master Electricians Exam :

_Reference books may be highlighted, underlined, and/or indexed. They must be otherwise unmarked (not written in) and may not contain additional papers (loose or attached).

NO MATTER WHAT IS ON THE TAB PACKAGE, IF THE PSI PROCTOR IS ABLE TO REMOVE THE TABS WITHOUT RIPPING THE PAGE, YOU WILL NEED TO REMOVE THE TABS BEFORE YOU TAKE THE EXAM. DO NOT USE THE TABS THAT HAVE PAPER INSERTS. THE PAPER INSERTS WILL BE REMOVED.

Acceptable Tabs: Avery Swift Tabs Self-Adhesive Permanent Plastic Tabs; Redi-Tag Self-Stick Permanent Adhesive Index Tabs.
Unacceptable Tabs: Post-It Index Flags; Post-It Flags.


_


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Depends on the testing agency. PSI... no tabs.


From The PSI website under New Mexico: 

This examination is OPEN BOOK.
The following reference materials are allowed in the
examination center:
 NFPA 70 – National Electrical Code, 2011, or The National Electrical Code Handbook, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), (800) 344-3555, www.nfpa.org
 New Mexico Electrical Code (NMAC 14.10.4), 2011,
www.nmcpr.state.nm.us/NMAC, (505) 476-4700

Candidates are responsible for bringing their own references to the examination center. Reference materials must be bound, and may be highlighted, underlined, and/or indexed prior to the examination session. However, references may not be written in during the examination session.

Any candidate caught writing in the references during the examination will have the references confiscated and will be reported to the department. Furthermore, candidates are not permitted to bring in any additional papers (loose or attached) with their approved references. Any additional materials will be removed from the references and confiscated. References may be tabbed/indexed with permanent tabs only. Temporary tabs, such as Post-It notes, are not allowed and must be removed from the reference before the examination begins.


----------

